# IGN poll concludes the PS3 should win the console race



## ZeWarrior (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well butter us up and call us biscuits, because the PS3 is on a roll. Forgive us; we're hungry. IGN hosted a poll recently that had very simple terms: which console should win the current-gen race? Between the PS3's smaller install base than the competition and its still fairly sparse selection of games (they sputter out slower than ketchup from a glass bottle), we would never have anticipated the poll to swing so wildly in favor of the PS3.
> 
> Yep -- the PS3 has been declared the winner of IGN's poll. According to savvy websurfers, the PlayStation 3 should win the console race. Since we're biased, we guess it's a moot point for us to say we agree.


[url=http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/04/18/ign-po...e-console-race/]http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/04/18/ign-po...e-console-race/[/url]

Surprise surprise. It wasn't by a small margin either, by a lot as you can see.

*Posts merged*

Shoot, wrong area. Can a mod please move it to the General Consoles Section?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 19, 2008)

Well what'ya know. 
Brace yourselves for the massive posts of 'IGN sucks anyways'.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 19, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Well what'ya know.
> Brace yourselves for the massive posts of 'IGN sucks anyways'.



I'm ready for the ign stinks, it was biased, who cares ps3 sucks, all this garbage.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 19, 2008)

Surprising, indeed. Funny enough, PS3 fever has swept my workplace, with employees picking them up. We have GT5 trailers on the monitors throughout the store (among other games). Wonder if there's a connection. : D

Now I'd like to make a prediction:

This thread will start a flame war, just like every other thread that shows even the slightest comparison of consoles. In other words, it should be amusing.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

IGN sucks anyway.


No, but seriously, nobody cared about the PS3 where I live, it's all about the Wii and 360 here. However that can change.

Not gonna buy one for a while though, I've got an excellent computer that I can play resource-hungry games on, and at better graphics and speeds too heh.


----------



## ZPE (Apr 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! It's just a useless poll. Who voted? Exactly.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 19, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA! It's just a useless poll. Who voted? Exactly.


Ze Warrior 1000000 times


cool i guess. PS3 doesnt have any cool games atm tho


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't know IGN PS3 staff were allowed to vote more then once? LOL.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 19, 2008)

This isn't turning into another flame war. If you're just going to talk shit then keep your mouth shut.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone who owned a wii and a Xbox were too busy playing games to vote in a silly poll mean while Ps3 were at IGN looking to see if a good game was ever gonna be released...at at Netflix getting some kick ass blu ray movies!

oh joy love the flamebait


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Everyone who owned a wii and a Xbox were too busy playing games to vote in a silly poll mean while Ps3 were at IGN looking to see if a good game was ever gonna be released...at at Netflix getting some kick ass blu ray movies!
> 
> oh joy love the flamebait


I lold but it could be true XD


Oh and Gaisuto if you don't want flames to start getting tossed aroiund you should lock this thread now before it's too late!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 19, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> tsimehC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck you. I never even saw this poll before a few hours ago.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 19, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Everyone who owned a wii and a Xbox were *too busy playing games to vote in a silly poll* mean while Ps3 were at IGN looking to see if a good game was ever gonna be released...at at Netflix getting some kick ass blu ray movies!
> 
> oh joy love the flamebait



If that's the case, how do you explain GBAtemp's existence?


----------



## fischju (Apr 19, 2008)

So now people's opinions about consoles actually count? When did you change your mind? About the time you saw this?


----------



## cubin' (Apr 19, 2008)

lol. 

ps3 might win the console race if it gets more good games


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 19, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> So now people's opinions about consoles actually count? When did you change your mind? About the time you saw this?


When the PS3 was the one getting support obviously. Why would anyone reject that?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 19, 2008)

*sigh*
You people are so defensive. I won't even bother with this one.


----------



## Hitto (Apr 19, 2008)

But why do you do this all the time, Ze? Move on, people around here are biased for nintendo, end of story. What do you gain from engaging in such business? It's a waste of your time, man.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

I have about the same number of PS3 exclusive games that I bought and 360 exclusive games that I burned. I don't think PS3 lacks good games, PS3's failed launch titles and crap multiplatform game quality in early stages (actually even until late 2007) branded "PS3 has no games to play" in people's heads. That's gonna be tough to overcome.

Also Gametrailers unfair 360 vs PS3 videos did a amazingly good job in making general public think PS3 version is always inferior.
I mean, do you really need to SEE the video of composite vs component to figure out which one's gonna be better?

I don't trust the poll. 1053361 votes? More like the poll was already created with one million votes spreaded out the way IGNorant staff wanted, and got 53361 extra votes. 
Why? Because it's IGN. Who reads their reviews, the score is basically dependent on how much money they received under the table. I'd rather buy a game and waste $60 - resale than trust their reviews.


----------



## OSW (Apr 20, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> tsimehC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## defrb (Apr 20, 2008)

But do they have MarioKart on ps3 ^^, gimme one then ^^

I agree with the statement: people that are actualy gaming dont have time to vote in polls,....
PS3 as a winner,. yeah wright,. and my grandma won the marathon -.-


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 20, 2008)

PS3 needs an ISO loader.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 20, 2008)

Well ps3 had better games on it's first year than xbox360 imo. Also it has more interesting game lineup for my taste compared to wii or xbox360.
Wii's lifecycle is not probably very long. Doesn't have a good thid party support, lacks power etc, but then again it has different kind of userbase than ps/xbox. Kids, women, hardcore nintendo fans... 
And xbox can't win if it doesn't get asia/japan, while ps3 selling more than 360 in every continent. It sells even when it "doesn't have any games" like you all say(The only console that lacks games atm is wii). Imagine what happens when it gets games and gets home, in game xmb etc?

But whatever, I don't really care "who wins the console race" aslong I can play what i want or something. oh wait i can also watch blu-ray movies if i need to.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I agree with the statement: people that are actualy gaming dont have time to vote in polls,....


 but you have time to post on forums? Takes more time than voting a poll you know?


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The more fanboy you become, the less time you actually play your console.
Because they have to visit every single gaming site and every game forum to make sure they spend enough time trolling on other console game boards and over-hyping their exclusive games.

Usually I read posts and think "I get to play both MGS4 and Ninja Gaiden 2 without having to buy another console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"
When people have to hunt down 360 and PS3 consoles for GoW2 and GoW3 (get the pun?) I just have to grab the game


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 20, 2008)

PS3 is getting better though, really.
Its actually on the same level as the 360 but its just that its a lot more expensive and the 360 had a whole year to establish themselves.
I just hope the PS3 gets an awesome library just like the PS2.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

^ That's gonna be tough.
Decent PS2 games are still coming out, but they don't get much focus because PS2's a last-gen and it doesn't utilize innovative controls. Like, Odin Sphere, Mana Khemia are totally my type of games that came out recently for PS2 instead of PS3.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2008)

The PS2 library had a lot of great games, but I think it had a lot more bad games.
It's huge library of games is what made it the highest selling console last Christmas. 

PS3 has come a long way, at first it was criticized harshly and now it's respected my most gamers. Believe it or not, I still have to decide between the X360 and the PS3. Until then I'll stick with my Wii and PC.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Apr 20, 2008)

Each gen system gets worse to me. I'm not sure if it's just an old school mentality or what. I personally don't see a whole lot of advantage to buying a 360 or PS3. The price is insane, the games are generic. The only thing that pops is the graphics. Gameplay has been an afterthought..(mind you that is in general...obviously all systems have a stand out game and will depend on what you prefer). Most of these games I can just play on PC, and I don't feel that 1 or 2 exclusive titles per system is worth the hefty price tag of the hardware. System developers need to quit worrying about making them a PC, and get back to gaming.

I like many of you have owned many systems, multiple of the same generation at a time. I've never been a fanboy of any particular company and I don't care who wins the race, I just want decent games, and ALL 3 of them are lacking this time around.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 20, 2008)

ImpulsE69 said:
			
		

> Each gen system gets worse to me. I'm not sure if it's just an old school mentality or what. I personally don't see a whole lot of advantage to buying a 360 or PS3. The price is insane, the games are generic. The only thing that pops is the graphics. Gameplay has been an afterthought..(mind you that is in general...obviously all systems have a stand out game and will depend on what you prefer). Most of these games I can just play on PC, and I don't feel that 1 or 2 exclusive titles per system is worth the hefty price tag of the hardware. System developers need to quit worrying about making them a PC, and get back to gaming.
> 
> I like many of you have owned many systems, multiple of the same generation at a time. I've never been a fanboy of any particular company and I don't care who wins the race, I just want decent games, and ALL 3 of them are lacking this time around.



I totally agree! I feel the games only change marginally over the years. When I see a PS2 games I think "Hey, that looks good!" and when I see a PS3 game I think "Hey, that looks very good!" It's all about marketing strategies and people who want to buy the "shit that's told to be hot".

Personally I think it's not very important who wins, as I think Nintendo keeps reinventing the gaming world. Think of Nintendogs, Brain games, Wii Fit, etc.
Off course many gamers don't like it when Nintendo wants to make gaming more appealing to non-gamers. Who blames em.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm. I already knew this. 

PS3 can win in a LONG run, but until the end of 08, it won't be great.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 21, 2008)

It's just a poll...
And even if the PS3 does  win I don't really care, we got GTA IV with extra content.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 21, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:
			
		

> It's just a poll...
> And even if the PS3 does  win I don't really care, we got GTA IV with extra content.



The PS3 is also getting DLC for GTA IV


----------



## Dunny (Apr 21, 2008)

Not a surprising result - the vast majority of people who voted would be PS3-owning IGN readers, and we all know the stance that IGN takes in this.

Me, I still play Sabre Wulf and Nodes of Yesod - I don't see the point of buying a new console until I've finished with the machines I already have. And I've had them for 25 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D.


----------



## enigmaindex (Apr 21, 2008)

Its a poll who gives a fuck.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually... in Australia... 360 sales have slowed down to a trickle. My friend is a store manager of an EB store and he told me last week that over the last few months, 360 sales have come down to around 1 a week while PS3 sales are up to around 10 a week.

A sign of things to come?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 21, 2008)

Jerro123 said:
			
		

> Actually... in Australia... 360 sales have slowed down to a trickle. My friend is a store manager of an EB store and he told me last week that over the last few months, 360 sales have come down to around 1 a week while PS3 sales are up to around 10 a week.
> 
> A sign of things to come?


That's becaue more people already have 360s than PS3s so less people are buying them.


----------



## Neko (Apr 21, 2008)

The ps3 may win ... but not in this year. 2009 will be a rather though battle and I can tell that the 360 will win... but what will happen 2010 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Be prepared of a suprise. 


Oh and btw : Don't trust polls unless you faked them yourself.


----------



## TheStump (Apr 21, 2008)

how does one _win_ a console _race_?

what is the definitive end?

this poll make no sense


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Apr 21, 2008)

The end would be whoever can retain a leading install base, like the DS over the PSP or the PS2 over the GC and original X-Box.

I didn't like the PS3 for the longest time, but it's slowly starting to look more appealing. I haven't bought any next-gen consoles because they all had problems. The PS3 has the problem that can be fixed and that's the price. 

I might finally splurge once MGS4 hits.


----------



## Mars (Apr 21, 2008)

This poll has no significance whatsoever, and shouldn't be entitled to a topic. 

That being said, the PS3 actually has a decent library, in comparison to the 360. I'd prefer its exclusives over the 360's, with Ratchet (note the avatar), Uncharted, and Warhawk. However, I will be purchasing a 360 very soon, only because it is cheaper. I won't be using any of the PS3's extra features, so the 360 suits me.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 26, 2008)

Want to see something funny? I'm going to own the TC hard. Obnoxious fanboys deserve what they get.

This is from the Digg entry on this poll. Which is being rigged by the blog that posted this story.

http://digg.com/playstation/IGN_Poll_PS3_t...th_a_big_margin

*Here's a link to the poll so you too can "vote"*

http://microsites.ign.com/kfc/console_poll/




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _This poll was hacked and here is the proof. Also you could vote as many times as you wanted. IGN doesn't even have 1 million unique visitors. LMAO
> 
> http://boards.ign.com/Message.aspx?topic=160061200
> 
> ...



http://boards.ign.com/Message.aspx?topic=160061200 *"How to Ruin IGN Poll sponsored by OutKast300"*
http://boards.ign.com/Message.aspx?topic=1...&replies=43 *"How to Ruin IGN Poll sponsored by Reggie"*
http://boards.ign.com/Message.aspx?topic=1...&replies=27 *"How to Ruin IGN Poll sponsored by Microsoft"*

All posted on: 3/4 4:35pm weeks before this blog tried to rigg the poll.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway try this trick for yourself. It really does work. If you follow some of those links you'll see people saying the same thing. Some of them even went so far as to use rapid fire programs designed for PC gaming to produce mass votes.

Punks = 1

ZeWarriorFanboy = 0


----------



## Artheido (Apr 26, 2008)

People could easily multi-vote on IGN polls. I like the PS3, good mature games and massively multiplayer online features. But, the only good game I've played on it was COD4 with its online mode, probably because I got to play with my sony-fanboy-friends. =]


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 26, 2008)

*sigh* Don't you retards understand I was just posting news?!


----------



## feds4u (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't you realize that you're a ridiculous fanboy and that you've been owned and humiliated before the entire board.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colonel Sanders says "hello"


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 26, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Don't you realize that you're a ridiculous fanboy and that you've been owned and humiliated before the entire board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your logic is full of fail. Honestly, its not surprising either. If I had created the article fine. But don't flame the mail man.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 26, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You're life is full of fail.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> *sigh* Don't you retards understand I was just posting news?!



Whoa there, little guy. Don't get too worked up. As you yourself said(I don't know why you changed in this topic, so unlike you!) opinions don't matter, and that the consumer doesn't matter! It all about fun right?

nosarcasm: dont post an opinion giving credit to the article and expect to be innocent.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, wasn't the only reason you delivered the news because PS3 got the most votes?
That's not really productive, and I think you'd expected some fanboys to react like mad cows.

Has anyone posted the fact that both IGN/1UP said pick up PS3 GTA4 for graphics and 360 GTA4 for DLC? 
I think that helps owners of both consoles. And in that post, saying PS3 graphics is superior in GTA4's case wouldn't cause people to leave negative comments. Probably they'd just say "Whatever, GTA's never had top-notch graphics on consoles, and DLC is huge anyway."
(Although GTA3 SA PC version with user made patches make the graphics undoubtably superior to console versions)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I own a 360 and a wii but I kind of agree with the poll. The wii's graphics are outdated despite the system being very young. The 360 is just a mess, everytime I turn it on I wonder if I am going to have to send it back to M$ or not. I actually worry while I'm playing games that maybe I should shut it off and let it cool down.
The only upside is that it's flashable and the kid that flashed it for me did the warranty sticker deal so I can send it back if it shits out.
But in the long run the PS3 I think will be the winner due to it's durability, blu-ray playback, and basically all the 360 games that are coming out now are coming out for ps3 too.
I'm going to buy one soon when I can afford it I've decided.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I own a 360 and a wii but I kind of agree with the poll...(lots of pathetic bullshit follows)



You agree that Sony fanboys are pathetic and love to rig polls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never had so much fun in a topic. At least the guy who revealed the truth behind this poll shared it with everyone equally. Nintendo fanboys, Sony fanboys and MS fanboys all got a chance to show how pathetic they are.

Here's the deal; all fanboys are pathetic. The fact that everyone on IGN knew how to rig the poll only proves that certain fanboys are more pathetic than others.

STFU and enjoy your games. Anything beyond that is a waste of time. 

And lol @ ZeWarriorFanboy getting his panties in a bunch.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 27, 2008)

The Wii is already the winner, polls or not.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 27, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The Wii is already the winner, polls or not.



Lol. Way to jump in to conclusions. This gen has just started. If you honestly believe the Wii is already the winner, I think you have another thing coming.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bawww little fanboy, BAWWWWWW


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 27, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop being such a tool. You're making your self look even more pathetic. This isn't GameFAQs, little troll.


----------



## mat88 (Apr 27, 2008)

know what?
today I was at ebgames to preorder GTA IV. The guy ask me for what console and I said 360. Then he said "Good choice" hihihi


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Stop being such a tool. You're making your self look even more pathetic. This isn't GameFAQs, little troll.



This from the fanboy who posted a troll topic concerning an easily rigged poll sponsored by KFC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_*"I say which one of you rascals fixed my poll? 
I don't take kindly to fanboys. 
I'm gonna spit in your coleslaw."*_


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 27, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why can't you drop it? I didn't know it was rigged. Let me guess, you think I voted for on the poll? No. I saw news on a site, and posted it here for others to see. God damn people so defensive.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Why can't you drop it? I didn't know it was rigged. Let me guess, you think I voted for on the poll? No. I saw news on a site, and posted it here for others to see. God damn people so defensive.



You're a hate filled fanboy idiot. You posted this topic to spread your hate.  You somehow thought this corporate sponsored poll, which is easily rigged, somehow validated your console biggotry.  People like you should be mocked at every possible opportunity.

I'm just glad I could help.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh wow, I have no idea why I bothered clicked on this topic.

And yeah, GTA4 for 360 is a good choice because 360 version gets DLC earlier than the PS3 version. Also the effects of the achievements on 360 is immediate, while the whatever equivalent of achievements on PS3 version of GTA4 need to wait until Home starts. I've heard you get trophies and shit by doing certain things on PS3 version, but I'm not gonna buy into that until I get to try Home out.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 27, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should know.. Wow joining in March 2008. Sure took your time to get to know the person your making deep accusations to. To me, you just seem like another 360 fanboy who can't accept the facts. I don't hate anything, I'm barely a fanboy. I'm dedicated to my console of choice, but I far from hate the competition. Unlike you. Hypocrisy ftl.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 27, 2008)

Bravo, you know how to post images. So far, I haven't seen any thing at all to deny my post, meaning I'm on to something. All I've seen from you thus far is that you know how to use Google to search for images and that you know to use smiley. Please, provide something to make yourself not seem so foolish.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Baww, baww, bawww, bawwww, bawwww, bawwww, hate, hate, hate, fanboy, fanboy, fanboy








This is for you little fanboy.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 27, 2008)

*sigh*
I give up on this fool. He obviously is too arrogant to listen.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> I give up on this fool. He obviously is too arrogant to listen.



No please don't go. Tell me more about how I'm a "360 fanboy." Explain those "facts" I apparently cant handle.  Tell us how Colonel Sanders would feel about this poll.  

Come on, I find your fanboy hate so amusing. 






_*"Oh lawdy when I died they wrapped me in a plastic bag and stuck me in a freezer. 

Its mighty cold in here I tell ya. Mighty cold!"*_


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 27, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1)You sound like the biggest fanboy here due to the ammount of posts in the topic defending the 360.
2)the shite I wrote that you paraphrased as pathetic isn't nearly as pathetic as the amount of time you've spent in this topic or the effort you put into posting pictures of colonel sanders
3) the poll was rigged, whooptie shit. I still think the PS3 will come out on top in the end. Look at the sales figures. and that fact that:
4)another absolutely "pathetic" thing is sitting at home with a 360 controller, subscription to live, and stack of games with nothing to play them with because your system is off being fixed for the 6th time.
and 
5)the most excitement people are having with the wii is the fact you can install nintendo 64 games onto it. shit you could with the original xbox years ago.


----------



## Try2bcool (Apr 27, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't we get a ban on this jerk-off?...18 posts and all he's done is be an ignorant, abusive asshole.  Where's a MOD when you need one?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I don't like feds4u antics with ze, I do have to say that is as bullshit as bullshit gets.

Even a slight negative comment about ps3 sets you off.


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2008)

_Yawns_

Continue this HERE, thank you.


----------

